# Hostel 2



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

One of the most highly anticipated horror movies for 2007 is Lionsgate's *Hostel 2*, which will once again be directed by horror fav Eli Roth (Cabin Fever). A few months back the film was given a tentative January 5, 2007 release date, but as the summer comes to a close we were hearing mumblings that the date will soon change. We checked in with Eli to get the real deal on _Hostel 2_ and it's release. Read on for the skinny...

Eli Roth tells B-D:

"The January 5th date was never a reality. We sat down and looked at the production schedule, and I explained that in order to make that date we'd have to work 7 days a week non-stop and add extra people working around the clock.

We all felt that this was not best for the film, and since it's not a major horror holiday like Halloween, we should make the best movie possible and then find the right date from there.

Lionsgate and Screen Gems love the new script and believe we really can make a better, scarier movie than the first one, and are working now to figure out what the right release date is.

I will have the film ready late winter/early spring, so they can release it any time from that point on. We all want to make a great film, so that's our focus right now, not racing to make a deadline because it had been previously announced."

Source: Bloody-Disgusting

And this:

We broke the news last week that Eli Roth's *Hostel 2* won't be finished until Spring '07, which means casting was just about to be announced. Today trio of female leads were officially cast in Screen Gems/Lionsgate's highly anticipated sequel, which will be moving from its January '07 date to a later one (October anyone?). In the first film three males were the victims of the Hostel, whle in this one three somen will lead the way. Read on for the casting news...

Lauren German, Heather Matarazzo and Bijou Phillips are in varying stages of negotiations to star in "Hostel 2," which Eli Roth is directing for Screen Gems, according to the Hollywood Reporter.

The first "Hostel," which was released this year and grossed about $50 million domestically, followed three men who end up in a Slovakian hostel which serves as a front for an organization specializing in torture. This time, the story follows three women who, while studying abroad for the summer, learn the grim truth behind the Slovakian hostel and its international counterparts. German would play a wealthy girl trying to figure out her next step in life, Phillips would be her best friend and Matarazzo will be a tag-along.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"I can't say much, but we filmed a scene the other night and Mike McCarty from KNB said that all his life people have asked him if he's ever been disturbed filming a scene, and until now he's said no. When the KNB guys can't watch, you know you're on the right track. I'm so happy with how the film's coming along and I can't wait for the fans to see it. It's going to be horrifying. I was a little concerned about topping the first one in terms of violence, but after what we've shot this week that's not even an issue.

I also wanted to say how honored I am to be the top movie on Bravo's 100 Scariest Movie Moments: Even Scarier Movie Moments. Or whatever the title is, I'm not sure, I didn't see it, I just got a bunch of e-mails about it tonight. I know those lists don't mean much, but it's nice to be recognized for the work you do and it can help bring in new audience members who might not have seen it otherwise. It's just a great feeling to be included with the other people on that list. So thank you to all the fans for your continued support and keep fighting the good fight for more original, balls to the wall horror.

Thanks!

Eli​


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll get flamed but I was underwhelmed by Hostel, so I'm not in any hurry to see the sequel.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha,ha--consider yourself flamed JT


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I dread a remake, as long as it is a horror movie all the way throuhg and doesnt start out as a porn! haha


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sin - did you like Hostel?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Sin - did you like Hostel?


Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wondering. I liked the premise and certain aspects of it, but overall didn't care for it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, that's funny most people I have encountered don't like it. The same with *Cabin Fever. *I am perplexed that people do not like Eli Roth's body of work, but will say how great such **** fests like *Texas Chainsaw Massacre *(either version) is. Strange...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've only seen Hostel once (in the theatre) and at the time, my feelings were mixed. 

My problem was the first maybe hour and 1/2 that was spent on the "build up" - the characters were so horribly annoying, unsypmathetic and instantly irritating, I really wanted them to die. The whole time I'm sitting there waiting for the "thing" where the good time fun stops and the **** hit the fan. And like clockwork, there it came........Maybe I missed the point of the movie, but I hated the fratboy goodtimes of the good part of the movie and at that point was just annoyed. The torture building sequences were compelling and the Japanese girl interested me, but at the time I just didn't like it as a complete film. 

Cabin Fever I did like....

I know you've said you don't like TCM - why is that?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't like Cabin Fever - I felt sort of let down - I coulda done more with it. By the same token - if I brought Hostel home - the wife would put me out.

But can't wait for Grindhouse. (thats the name isnt it?)


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I saw that special on Bravo where Hostel was number one. What intersted me the most was that Eli Roth got the idea by hearing of a club in Thailand where you pay $10k and can shoot someone in the head. Now how good would Hostel have been if they changed it to a Far East setting? And, does such a club actually exist? (Cue scary music...)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll answer Ed first, since his question is the less complex. *Grindhouse *is indeed a joint venture with Rodriguez/Tarantino and Roth does have a part in the film. I also am on top of that one, bud! 

HR: I'm sure that if priests can get away with dicking little boys for many years, Nicholas Cage has a solid career in acting and that i am not getting on a plane if anyone looks remotely like they're from the Middle East, then ANYTHING can happen in this world. Roth did exactly what I would have done. Overheard a fascinating little tidbit of something and made a story from it. Hope I can hang with Eli one day. He seems like a hoot!

And now to TCM. The story was sub standard, the acting non-existent, the characters from the victims to the psychos you couldn't wait to see whacked, the docu-feel seemingly pretentious. A piece of garbage that doesn't deserve a fouth of the accolades it gets. Not scary at all, but highly annoying from the first frame to the last. I hope that answers your query, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> And now to TCM. The story was sub standard, the acting non-existent, the characters from the victims to the psychos you couldn't wait to see whacked, the docu-feel seemingly pretentious. A piece of garbage that doesn't deserve a fouth of the accolades it gets. Not scary at all, but highly annoying from the first frame to the last. I hope that answers your query, JT.


Thanks for the reply and your thoughts, bud.

I know this is off topic, but what do you consider the scariest horror film ever made? Maybe this is already a post but I'm just curious what you consider the scariest. Not necessarily your favorite, or the best film from a cinematic or writing/acting standpoint, but just balls to the wall friggin scariest?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Saw the Grindhouse preview on that movie awards show...

I about fell over - they have captured early 70s drive-in to a tee.

I enjoy talking about movies - and enjoy hearing what other folks have to say. This has been a good thread.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Thanks for the reply and your thoughts, bud.
> 
> I know this is off topic, but what do you consider the scariest horror film ever made? Maybe this is already a post but I'm just curious what you consider the scariest. Not necessarily your favorite, or the best film from a cinematic or writing/acting standpoint, but just balls to the wall friggin scariest?


If you twisted my arm right now and demanded an answer, I would have to say *The Exorcist. *There's just something so visceral, obtrusive, and just visually disturbing about that film. It was made even more so by the re-afixing of the Spider Scene. That a harmless sweet little girl like Regan could convincingly be possessed so readily and made an unwilling disciple by a demonic entity like Pazuzu and pulling it all off with very chilling precision and not make the whole production come off as cheesy says a lot for the talents of the cast and crew. To this day that movie never fails to get a shudder or two from me. In fact, films where children are played off as wholly evil (*The Omen, Pet Semetary, The Shining *Grady's little girls are some of the scariest things around) get to me. I think it's because they are just beginning to grasp the whole language and thought processes of being a human, but before in their formulative years...? What must have been going on in those craniums and reached fruition that will make them the creatures they might become?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I tell you what - you brought up Pet Semetary... that was a creepy kid. Really - the whole premise was great. Imagine one evening your dead relative knocking at your door.

The movie did it really well.
At least there were no alien-spider-clowns in it!

I heard Emily Rose was a good portrayal too - although she isn't a kid.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I watched Hostel last night and I found the "idea" of a place like that is scarey but the movie was long in the start ....drawn out and boring. 
I also feel there is no place for those sex scenes in horror movies they are only fillers, and it takes away the intensity of the film.(not that there was any in this film) but That pisses me off to the max.
Horror movies are my favorite type but i have never seen anything "scarey" ..I like Gore don't get me wrong, but probably because to me in my mindset they are only movies.
I watch them for ideas and entertainment.
But my favorite ones are the Vincent Price movies.
has anyone seen Silent Hill i am wondering how that is?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Silent Hill*...Let's talk all about drawn out and boring...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i figured that on the silent hill movie, so il wait till my kid buys it then watch it just for s&g.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Variety writes:

PRAGUE -- Eli Roth, who just wrapped "Hostel II's" Prague and Iceland shoots, ventured into more than a new threshold for gore on the project.

The energetic, prankish helmer returned to the Czech Republic for the seven-week production, bringing his Raw Nerve company into partnership again with Prague's Intl. Production Co. because, he says, "They know how to put the money on the screen."

The four-year-old Prague-based venture run by American Dan Frisch and Brit Philip Waley was recommended by "Pink Panther" editor George Folsey, Roth's friend, after its work on the laffer, involving 27,000 extras in the town of Teplice. The recommendation, along with the country's "beautiful rotting buildings," won over Roth for the first "Hostel" shoot.

IPC also helped secure financing, which didn't hurt on such a risky project. All part of the plan, says Frisch, who conceives of his small production company as a boutique business, taking on a select few clients and offering them production guarantees and line producing in addition to the typical production services.

The four-year-old Prague shingle, which moved beyond servicing work after doing "Running Scared" in 2004, typifies a Czech trend in which service providers are assuming more responsibilities and involvement.

Prague's Stillking has just taken on packaging and financing for Ehren Kruger's adaptation of the novel "The Keep," but has been co-producing pics from "Casino Royale" and "The Illusionist" to "Everything is Illuminated" and "Van Helsing."

Prague's Milk and Honey outfit has also moved into financial guarantees and other involvement, says prexy Tomas Krejci, both to remain competitive and to tap into government funds. In the absence of film incentives from the Czech government, production service companies must get their clients VAT refunds of 22% on goods and 5% on services. In order to qualify, he says, real financial responsibility must be shown. "It's necessary that the company in Prague be in ownership of the material."

Although Roth's budget more than doubled with "Hostel II" and Sony has kicked in $19 million in P&A, his first outing spent just $2.2 million on production in 38 days.

Czech shoots can't compete dollar for dollar with Bulgaria or Romania these days, but Frisch says, "We don't sell cheap; we sell value."

Roth, for his part, has ramped up the creepiness in "Hostel II," which carries on his tale of kidnapped backpackers sold off to sicko businessmen for dismemberment with a custom built train car, a bigger torture complex ("We've got actual theme rooms") and more locations in derelict buildings around Bohemia.

This time around, the victims are college girls in Rome (Lauren German, Bijou Phillips and Heather Matarazzo) who foolishly take the advice of an exotic Czech woman, who recommends a lovely spa vacation in Bratislava, Slovakia.

Slovak tourist authorities were already annoyed by the gory "Hostel," and this time around, Roth cast former Slovak culture minister Milan Knazko as one of the heavies.

Roth is clearly thrilled at auds' recent taste for torture. Roth, an NYU grad with an encyclopedic knowledge of his craft, points to the greats of American horror from the 1970s, like "Jaws," "The Exorcist" and "The Shining," and says "I felt American horror had gone soft. I wanted to amp it up."

More fresh visions are on the way, says Frisch, such as psychological thriller "Site 9" and a WWII true story set on the soccer field, "Baker's Dozen," which IPC is developing.

"Hostel III" is all but signed as well, to possibly follow Roth's next shoot, Stephen King's "The Cell," although "Hostel II's" release date will affect timing, Roth says.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wasn't The Keep done once?
I vaguely remember something semi decent with Rutger Hauer in it...

Anybody remember?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Answered own question...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085780/

Jurgen Prochnow/Rutger Hauer

same difference!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*"Hostel III" is all but signed as well, to possibly follow Roth's next shoot, Stephen King's "The Cell,"*

I just finished The Cell based on a friend's recommendation. It was an OK read, but it reminded me of better books by Brian Keene - "The Rising" and "City of the Dead" (I liked those two better and if you haven't read them, do so).


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, I had the same reaction to _Cell. _It's basically is the same in quality as _Rose Madder, Misery, From a Buick 8, The Dark Tower._ All are okay and is a good way to pass time, but not worth the time really for a second go around. I liked a couple of _The Bachman Books _a whole lot better.

You'll have to drop me the 411 via PM on the Keene Dead series, JT. I know we have similar tastes and if you liked them, I probably will then.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Off topic now but.....

Like I said, he's a phenomenal writer, and those 2 books and his short stories are amazing. I can't wait for the new novel this February.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Last month Apple.com posted an incorrect release date for Lionsgate's *Hostel: Part II* (set teaser), which took them a good month to remove -- today we were given the correct date, which is now 100% confirmed by "the gate" themselves. Eli Roth's hotly anticipated sequel will now hit theaters June 8, 2007. Watch this spot for several exclusive reports from the set! This time, the story follows three women who, while studying abroad for the summer, learn the grim truth behind the Slovakian hostel and its international counterparts. German would play a wealthy girl trying to figure out her next step in life, Phillips would be her best friend and Matarazzo will be a tag-along.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Saw the trailer on Fear.net the other night On Demand - I like having hot chicks running around in this one. I didn't dig the frat boy antics in the first one but..........


----------

